# The Whispers



## REBerg (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone watching this? Happened upon it by accident because it followed something else I had watched. Thought it was just a putting-children-at-risk, Stephen King, horror type of thing. Surprised to find it had a major sci-fi element. Now, I want to see where it goes.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been watching it. Enjoying it enough to keep watching, although its not at the top of my list.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 9, 2015)

Still watching. Liking the sci-fi aspect, but getting impatient to get a better look at the threatening alien visitor.


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 9, 2015)

I started it, but I don't know if I'm going to stay with it or not.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, the first episode was good enough to want to watch the next episode, but as the plot develops it's starting to feel like another Under the Dome...


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 10, 2015)

I saw a review in the new TV Guide magazine. One viewer said it felt like she was watching Children of the Corn taking orders from Cujo.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 10, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> Yeah, the first episode was good enough to want to watch the next episode, but as the plot develops it's starting to feel like another Under the Dome...


Haven't watched _Under the Dome. The Whispers_ reminds me of _Extant_, now two episodes into its second season. I have a feeling that it got renewed primarily because Halle Berry stars.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 10, 2015)

REBerg said:


> Haven't watched _Under the Dome. The Whispers_ reminds me of _Extant_, now two episodes into its second season. I have a feeling that it got renewed primarily because Halle Berry stars.



My main point with mentioning Under the Dome is that they both have the same tendancy to feel like they are making stuff up as they go (Lost style) and it ends up feeling rather implausible and lowers the quality of the production. Extant isn't much better, but I'd still rate it above The Whispers.


----------

